# any success with 5 htp?



## reaal (Jul 15, 2011)

so my friend told me about 5 htp (used after rolling) which increases seratonin, i was wondering if anyone has had any success in taking this daily for the normal purpose as it says on the bottle ie mood lifter, eating habits, sleep cycle etc.

ive been taking 100 mg in the morning for two days now and i cant tell a difference.


----------



## Zerix (Jan 21, 2012)

Yea give it longer than 2 days, I've actually been taking it for a few days myself 100mg at night, I think at night works a bit better cause it's supposed to provide better sleep or make you a bit drowsy at least but whatever..

The only time I ever used it was like you said, for rolling, but always before rolling, but stopping it few days before the roll, and worked like a charm, no comedown super smooth roll heh


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

Made me nerd rage more and more aggressive ^^.


----------



## reaal (Jul 15, 2011)

interesting zerix, ive heard both sides, use it before or after.

anyways ill give it a few more days and maybe switch to night time for normal use.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

I didn't notice anything taking it regularly for several weeks.


----------



## LittleBearBrah (Feb 2, 2011)

I took 100mg for a like two weeks, nothing. Took 400mg, nothing. Took 600mg, nothing. I threw away the bottle already.


----------



## Zerix (Jan 21, 2012)

reaal said:


> interesting zerix, ive heard both sides, use it before or after.
> 
> anyways ill give it a few more days and maybe switch to night time for normal use.


Yea, if you're gonna ever roll again, definitely go for the way I mentioned, you'll see  Start like a week or two ahead of time.


----------



## Plasticities (Apr 14, 2012)

L-Tryptophan is the amino acid from which your body produces 5-HTP, the neurotransmitters Serotonin and Melatonin, and a vast array of proteins, enzymes, and other essential biochemicals your body needs. L-Tryptophan, as such, cannot be replaced by any other amino acid, herb, vitamin, mineral, or man-made chemical.
Although 5-HTP has been prescribed extensively in Europe to correct some of the same Serotonin deficiency symptoms as L-Tryptophan, such as helping to normalize mood, anxiety, and appetite, 5-HTP cannot correct an L-Tryptophan deficiency. And unlike the essential amino acids, 5-HTP does not typically occur in your diet.
The problem is, L-Tryptophan isn't as easy to find at the store. It is, however, easy to get on the internet. 
Neither L-Tryptophan nor 5-HTP can be converted to serotonin without the presence of Vitamin C and Vitamin B6. Try taking two multivitamins when you dose on either.


----------



## Plasticities (Apr 14, 2012)

Also take either with a fruit juice.


----------



## bal (May 1, 2012)

took 5-htp as a mild sedative with good results. now to sleep i take gaba and melatonin(5mg) with great results. i advise to cycle it to avoid dependency


----------



## pinkie123 (Mar 3, 2012)

Is 5htp a natural supplement?


----------



## Zerix (Jan 21, 2012)

pinkie123 said:


> Is 5htp a natural supplement?


Yes


----------



## wunderbez (Apr 24, 2012)

I took 5-HTP for a number of months. 100mg at night. I found it helped me get to sleep the very first night. But that effect didn't last long. I noticed more of an "antidepressant" effect than on any SSRI i've tried. When the bottle ran out i noticed no withdrawals of any kind but felt my peace of mind slowly slip back to its old ways. I'd give it 7 out of 10 in comparison to 2 out of 10 for SSRI's.


----------



## Anthias (Apr 27, 2012)

i had quite good success with it when coming off lexapro. take it on an empty stomach definitely. sometimes u need a big dose (200-300mg) to feel an effect. since then i've found high EPA fish oil much better at killing depression and anxiety though.


----------



## Kamelot (Apr 27, 2012)

I am going to be taking L-Tryptophan starting tonight. I'll let you guys know how it turns out


----------

